# How to make wood look like steel?



## theatrefreak05 (Aug 1, 2010)

Hello! I am designing a set that includes scaffolding which should look like it is made out of steel. However, because of budgetary reasons, I can only build with wood 

Are there any techniques that can make wood look realistically like metal?

Thanks!


----------



## Footer (Aug 1, 2010)

What kind of metal? You can make 2x4 look like I-Beam pretty easily by attaching maso. As far as a paint technique goes, what look are you looking to achieve?


----------



## theatrefreak05 (Aug 1, 2010)

I guess I'm looking for a dark metal, like wrought iron, instead of steel.


----------



## DuckJordan (Aug 2, 2010)

all in the painting technique, use a fairly light grey undertone with a hard brush dark grey with a little bit of brown as the last bit if you want it to look a little rusty. a 2 inch brush that has been allowed to harden works well for the brushed metal look.


----------



## kicknargel (Aug 2, 2010)

Before painting you may want to skim coat the entire surface with drywall mud and sand smooth to kill any wood grain.


----------



## reggie98 (Aug 9, 2010)

Fill any joints with painter caulk to similate a weld.


----------



## kendal69 (Aug 9, 2010)

Can you use 2" PVC for he scaffold look? Scaffold also comes in RED / YELLOW / SILVER from the factory then you can age it with some colored plaster ( MUD ) and paint to give it that used look. 

The age look can be accomplished with a bade coat of gray. brown etc. then brush splatter a layered coat of beige, black,white, or go black and then patina with a turquoise.


----------



## Bamcreativearts (Aug 26, 2010)

I've made a fairly convincing cast iron by mixing some sand in with the paint, laying it on pretty thick, then wet blending dark greys and reds, and finally dry brushing with silver to pick up the sand.

Or...
Apply a thin coat of drywall compound, wet a sponge (store bought is fine), and gently stamp the sponge. Keep the sponge wet and keep changing how you hold it (to prevent patterns from forming). Then paint.

Both have worked for me.


----------

